# Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2



## mixxed_up (18. Juli 2011)

*Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2*

Moin, 

hat einer außer mir den oben genannten Film bereits gesehen?

Ich war heute drin und muss sagen, dass ich wirklich und wahrhaftig überwältigt bin! Nach dem äußerst enttäuschenden Halbblutprinz habe ich mir HPudHtdT Teil 1 gar nicht erst angesehen. Als ich aber Teil 1 hier zu Hause auf DVD sah, war ich sehr angetan von diesem Teil. Also war ich heute erstmal im Kino und hab mir das Finale angesehen.

Die 3D Technik wirkte, obwohl nur konvertiert, durchaus natürlich und nicht übertrieben. 



Spoiler



Der Film selbst fängt mit dem Einbruch bei Gringotts sehr actiongeladen an, besonders der Ausbruch des Drachen ist wirklich atemberaubend! Als dann die Schlacht um Hogwarts anfängt, wird es auch noch sehr Emotional, ganz besonders die Szenen mit Severus Snape.


Ich würde diesen Film zusammen mit "Der Gefangene von Askaban" als den besten der 8 Filme bezeichnen. Zudem war ich hocherfreut, dass stellenweise wieder mehr "Hedwigs Theme" und andere Musik aus "Der Stein der Weisen" genutzt wurde. 

Sehr zu empfehlen. David Yates hat sich endlich vom Stümper zum Meister gewandelt und einen (beinahe) perfekten achten Teil auf die Leinwand gezaubert.


----------



## Koyote (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2*

Geil, dann werde ich mir den 6. und 7. mal auf DVD kaufen und dann noch den 8. schauen  Ist dann eigentlich wirklich komplett schluss ?


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2*

Ja, dann ist komplett Schluss, denn die zentrale Geschichte endet. Davon abgesehen hat Joanne K. Rowling lediglich sieben Harry Potter Bücher geschrieben, wobei man (sicherlich für mehr Geld) den letzten Teil in zwei Teile gerissen hat. Dafür kam dann auch die Qualität nicht zu kurz.

EDIT: Der Film hat nach 3 Tagen schon 475 Million US-Dollar eingenommen. Krank.


----------



## Koyote (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2*

WOW, ok. Hatte neulich im Fernsehen gesehen, das angeblich noch die Fans ein Buch schreiben würden ?


----------



## r|sen_ (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2*

Ja auch wenn die n Buch schreiben, es ist nicht Teil der HP Story... Es hat nicht die Erzählweise, die Wortwahl etc.pp. Es ist (oder wird sein) und bleiben: Nur n Fanwork...


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2*



Koyote schrieb:


> WOW, ok. Hatte neulich im Fernsehen gesehen, das angeblich noch die Fans ein Buch schreiben würden ?


 


the|gamer* schrieb:


> Ja auch wenn die n Buch schreiben, es ist nicht Teil der HP Story... Es hat nicht die Erzählweise, die Wortwahl etc.pp. Es ist (oder wird sein) und bleiben: Nur n Fanwork...


 
Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Fanarbeit vollkommen unnötig und auch blödsinnig. Glauben die im Ernst, ich lese ein Buch, das von Amateuren geschrieben wurde, eine Harry Potter Fortsetzung ist, aber nicht im Sinne von J.K.R? OMG. 

Im Sinne von J.K.R ist , dass die Geschichte auserzählt ist, und das sollte auch von übereifrigen Fans anerkannt werden. Auch ich bin ein großer Fan der Bücher, aber selbst 'nen achten Band zu schreiben, weil ich nicht akzeptieren kann, dass es vorbei ist? Never.

Es warten ja noch immer 3D Konvertierungen sämtlicher Bücher, der HP Themenpark, Neuverfilmungen o.ä. auf den geneigten Fan.


----------



## Koyote (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2*

Stimmt, ist eigentlich blöd.


----------



## Dragon70 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2*

Also ich war im ersten Teil drin und Heute werd ich warscheinlich in den zweiten Teil, gehen mal schauen wie er is.




MFG Dragon


----------



## JimJuggy (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2*

War noch nicht drin, bin aber mal gespannt.
Jedenfalls kann ich sagen, dass die Filme mit jedem Teil etwas dunkler und erwachsener werden und das gefällt mir gut. T1 war schon ziemlich düster, ich denke mal zum Finale wirds nicht anders sein.


----------



## Freeak (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2*

Habs auch am WE gesehen und fand es wirklich gut Ungesetzt, auch der 3D-Effkt, wie bereits erwähnt, ist zwar aufgesetzt dennoch nicht so Schlecht wie bei anderen Filmen denren 3D Konvertierung ich gesehen habe.

Alles in allem eine würdige Umsetung der Bucher (Gesammtfilmwerk), wenn auch nicht gerade 100% nach der Romanvorlage, aber dafür ich das Potter-Universum einfach zu Komplex.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2*

Ich war zwar noch nicht im Kino, und weiß auch nicht ob ich den letzten Teil dort sehen werde. Aber in meine Sammlung kommt der Film definitiv


----------



## Rizoma (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2*

Ein beeindruckendes Lebenswerk von J.K.R. von H.P. wird man auch in 100 jahren noch sprechen. Ich hab zwar nie ein Buch gelesen (mich schrecken die vielen seiten mit Text ab  ) aber ich fand die Filme auch sehr schön. Auch wenn Filme so gut wie nie den Büchern das Wasser reichen können.


----------



## MasterFreak (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2*

Der Part 1 war richtig Langweilig und schlecht meiner Meinung nach !!! Ich hoffe das der 2. Part dies ausgleicht ! ^^


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Der Part 1 war richtig Langweilig und schlecht meiner Meinung nach !!! Ich hoffe das der 2. Part dies ausgleicht ! ^^



ich fand den ersten part wirklich gut. der zweite hat mich nur stellenweise überzeugt, vom ende bin ich irgendwie enttäuscht gewesen.


----------



## kinglsey (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2*

Bisher fand ich alle Harry Potter teile geil...hab den letzten jetzt noch nicht gesehn aber werd ihn mir noch anschauen  ich Hoffe der letzte teil wird genauso gut oder besser


----------



## SaPass (1. August 2011)

*AW: Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2*

Die Filme werden, wie schon gesagt wurde, ernster und düsterer. Ich begrüße das sehr.
Da ich die Bücher gelesen habe, ist die komplette Spannung aus dem Film raus. Aber ich muss ihn auf jeden Fall als gelungen und sehenswert bezeichnen.
@kingsley: Theley kommst du also her...ich wohn(t)e auch nur einen Ort weiter ... wie klein die Welt doch ist


----------

